# Does polyester fiberglass resin stick to PVC?



## Mirage_Man

Does polyester fiberglass resin stick to PVC? 

Rather than stapling low temp plastic to MDF I have this idea to make stepped driver cups on my lathe out of a solid piece of a composite material (like PVC or Dlerin let's say) for a perfect fit. However I don't know what material other than wood the resin bond to?


----------



## Mirage_Man

Hmmm after some more searching it appears fiberglass will not bond to plastic...well. I can't understand why I see people using PVC for tweeter cups in pillars? Are they asking for problems with cracking and separation down the road? And at the same time stretching fabric onto the same pillars to form them with the cups. 

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Micksh

From what most people say, epoxy resin will stick much better to plastics. I haven't had a chance to try it myself yet but plan to in the spring.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Micksh

Here is the one I've heard a few people talk about that works really well http://www.uscomposites.com/epoxy.html 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IBcivic

Mirage_Man said:


> Hmmm after some more searching it appears fiberglass will not bond to plastic...well. I can't understand why I see people using PVC for tweeter cups in pillars? Are they asking for problems with cracking and separation down the road? And at the same time stretching fabric onto the same pillars to form them with the cups.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me?


polyester will stick relatively well to pvc, with proper preparation, but not delrin(nylon)...it just wont .

scuff the pvc, drill tiny holes(extreme adhesion applications) and wipe down the surface with a rag with acetone on it.

hope this helps


----------



## Mic10is

amitaF said:


> polyester will stick relatively well to pvc, with proper preparation, but not delrin(nylon)...it just wont .
> 
> scuff the pvc, drill tiny holes(extreme adhesion applications) and wipe down the surface with a rag with acetone on it.
> 
> hope this helps


thats the key. lots of prep. scuff with 36 grit like crazy. actually dont scuff it, sand the crap out of it so it has something to bond to.
then drill small anchor holes so the resin can seep through and dry and create an anchor in the material.


----------



## 12_volt

Right on! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Stück

Mic10is said:


> thats the key. lots of prep. scuff with 36 grit like crazy. actually dont scuff it, sand the crap out of it so it has something to bond to.
> then drill small anchor holes so the resin can seep through and dry and create an anchor in the material.


A bunch of 1/8th inch holes, not all the way through mind you, will really help it bite. I've had best luck drilling the holes randomly from all angles so you get a cross bite lock down on the pvc pipe and there is no way its coming loose period. Strength in angles!


----------



## customtronic

Clean it BEFORE you sand it. Very important! Otherwise you will just grind all of the oils and mold release agents into the plastic. Acetone will work but keep in mind that it will eat away at some plastics. Denatured alcohol works well too. One other thing, stay away from a product called Bulldog plastic adhesion promotor. This stuff sucks in my opinion. I've had problems with it as well as another friend on mine on here. Drilling the holes that was suggested earlier in this thread is definately a good idea. That will help a lot.


----------



## IBcivic

Acetone, actually makes the surface of pvc dull and slightly porous. as long as the part isn't soaked, the solvent will evaporate before softening up the part.


----------



## Dr B.

This is more of a 'continuance of the original question
I just laid a PVC floor mural on my bathroom floor and wanted to put a layer of Polyurethane or epoxy down for depth and shine, but the company says it wont stick to the PVC does anyone know WHAT might give the same results?
Thanks
Dr.B


----------



## DavidRam

This is site is becoming an absolute ****ing joke...


----------

